# Car companies buying used Teslas



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Several companies will now make you an offer for your car online, Carvana, Driveway and others. I'm sure there is fine print about an inspection, but I'm curious if you've found one of them easier to deal with over another and if one seems to always offer more than another? On the flip side, I'm sure they track their offers they make on each VIN, but do you see any issue with getting an updated offer from every couple of weeks, either testing the market or leading up to the point you are truly ready to get rid of your car.


----------

